# Trouble at mill - well trouble at Swift!



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

To sum up - and for any newcomers who ay not have seen previous posts, here is a list of the problems encountered with the Kontiki.

Collection day - June 6th 2006. Shortly after arriving home, I discovered a gasleak - severe enough to cause ice to form around the leak area and also the habitation door would not close. The vehicle was returned to the dealer the next day and repairs effected. 

June 25th - Rivendale meet - toilet door fell off, and overnight, it was clear the heating was "playing up". It was a fairly warm night but I woke up frozen. This was traced to issues with the thermostat and being so close to the boiler, was not effective. The dealer relocated the thermostat., Various other "niggles" such as loose cupboard doors, oven storage tray etc. The van was returned to the dealer and stayed there for a whie. The dealer lent me a car, but did offer a motorhome. 

Regular intervals - marker light on the Luton fills with water - replaced - parts posted out by the dealer, along with the locking water filler cap that was U/S.

Jan 07 - Switzerland - let Oscar out for a pee pee and on return could not close the hab door. Inspectiob revealed the bolts at the bottom of the door had fallen our of their correct position and were standing proud. Bolts pushed manually away and door closed - held shut with Oscars dog lead and a trouser belt.

The dealer talked me through the repair or suggested I visit a Hymer dealer as the door is made by Hymer. Repair was easy enough but cosmetic damage to the door interior panel remains. 

Jan 07 - main electric trips out - even though only electrical appliance in use was laptop and TV. Tv is 45 watts. After a repeat of this, and resetting, the dealer suggested the unit was too hot. Quite possible as follishly it is located in the wardrobe above the boier. There are brown marks where the unit looks to have smouldered/smoked.
Feb 07.....here goes

Gasleak - Not a Swift issue admittedly - parts sent by courier by Gaslow. 

Next day - 12v fuses blowing. Fault traced to a reading light - internal wires had melted. Same with another. Removed affected light and made the wires safe using black tape and advice from MHF'ers

Water pump - yes - three days later - water leak. Unit replaced and installed by the local Rollerteam dealer. 

Hab door - ongoing - not closing fully - can see daylight at the edges. Door lock defective. 

Locker doors - lock barrels sometimes come out of the housing - with the key attached! 

Exterior running lights - three full of water/corroded. Parts received from the dealer by courier. 

Kitchen and Luton window - rains in - not a lot but it drips, drips drips. 

There are various petty items - but you expect that - but the above is getting silly in my opinion. 

The van was supplied with two Fiamma external safe locks fitted to the hab door - but I have had to remove one just to get the door to close. 

I have no quarrel with Cleveland Motorhomes - I feel sorry for them! 

The dealer principal is contacting Swift and later me in respect of this. I have proposed that I get the door adjusted, here in Italy, to avoid a return to the UK. I then expect the matter to be properly addressed in June. However, it seems the Swift warranty is invalid if a non authorised Swift agents effects repairs. Whilst the Swift warranty also states it is invalidated if the vehicle is overseas for more than 90 days in a continuous period, the sale of goods act etc and my statutory rights would offer me some pretection if needed. 

In one e mail Swift say they will reimburse me for repairs, in another e mail, the might reimburse me. 

I think that, in the absence of positive handling instructions from Swift, I will authorise repairs through the Rollerteam dealer, sourcing a new door if needed. I will pay for it and offer Swift the chance to pay up (via the UK dealer or direct settlement to me) and if refused, I shall sue for damages on my return to the UK.

From my own research, a Dethleffs or a Hymer can go to any authorised dealer for repair. Saying that, in theory my Swift should be able to go to any authorised dealer, but we have discussed that subject many times where dealers will only undertake warranty work on vans they have supplied. 

Well there you have it.

The order for the 669 seems like a pointless exercise really. I have indicated to Cleveland Motorhomes that I am considering cancelling it. If they (Cleveland) could supply a German van, I would certainly buy from them. 

I am glad that the dealer I choose to buy from has been a helpful one. It is a shame the product they sell is not to the same standards. 

I do not know if I have had a rough ride, if this is normal or what. 

Russell

One thing for sure, these troubles, whilst taking a bit of time to resolve, will not spoil our time here.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You have got me worried now Russell, as I have recently orded a new Swift. Not as posh as yours though and I will only be out of the country for a max of 2 weeks at time, so I should not be effected in the same way as you. I might cancel the order and reconsider after reading your posts?

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Richard don't worry.

I did order another Swift did n't I?

For my circumstances, it is clear that a British van is not the way forward.

Russell


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Russell thats hell of alot of problems with a new van  
As you know i have the same van as you but my faults have been minor compared to what your experiencing :roll: 

The bathroom door on these in my opinion is a design fault , apparently they all come off the bottom runners  On the new 07 model they have changed to a hinged door. 

The overheating of the mains box i have also suffered  Swift locate it at the bottom of the wardrobe allowing you to cover it with your clothes and for good measure bung the Truma heater underneath it :twisted: Again on the 07 model they have relocated the heater under the bed and mains unit under the front seats :roll: 

Build quality does still seem to be an issue with some Swift models , perhaps more people cancelling orders may make them realise you cannot treat customers in this way :lol: 

As for my order .......well going to look at the Swifts again this weekend :roll: :roll: :wink: 

Best of luck mate in getting things sorted , If theres anything you need this end let me know and i can bring it to France to you

Cheers Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hello Mark

Well you could bring a new habitation door, failing that some Tesco or supermarket own brand wine gums would be good! LOL

It is interesting that some of the faults are design faults - in our humble opinions - note that as the thermostat was next to the boiler - ie it was not really "working" to the real room temperature, I did in my previous communications to the dealer.

I am sure that some of these problems would occur in other marques, but bear in mind I had a Compass - often described by the motoring press as a lead in van - I had no trouble with it. The present owner is a MHF member, and I think that has given him a trouble free ride.

Never mind...

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hello Mark

Well you could bring a new habitation door, failing that some Tesco or supermarket own brand wine gums would be good! LOL

It is interesting that some of the faults are design faults - in our humble opinions - note that as the thermostat was next to the boiler - ie it was not really "working" to the real room temperature, I did in my previous communications to the dealer.

I am sure that some of these problems would occur in other marques, but bear in mind I had a Compass - often described by the motoring press as a lead in van - I had no trouble with it. The present owner is a MHF member, and I think that has given him a trouble free ride.

Never mind...

Cancelling the order for the tag axle is my way of voting with my feet, but if my deposit is in jeopardy......I am not sure what to do.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just not good enough in my opinion Russell. As you say not dealers fault but very bad from Swift i.e design faults, bad workmanship etc. I would have rejected it as being not fit for purpose!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Russell - when it's summed up in one post like that I agree the new one looks very much a risk. Such a shame because the new one looks super, but that's not enough when spending such a lot of money (and time). I have no strong opinions about buying British or European, I think I like to be known as a European (includes UK!), but feel let down when our Companies let products like the Kontiki through quality control. Glad your relationship with Cleveland is still healthy. 

If it's any consolation our Adria's pump has started to leak - just a drip, and we hope it will hold out for the next 2 weeks not being used as we are due to go to the Dealers (100 miles away) for the habitation service. Previous services have been done locally and comply with the terms of the warranty. 

Still at least you are experiencing the problems in such a fantastic place. Reference an earlier post - we are on our third season here today. We have had spring (sun), winter (sleet and wind) and we are now in autumn (just about dry but with a chill in the air). 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rejecting*



zulurita said:


> Just not good enough in my opinion Russell. As you say not dealers fault but very bad from Swift i.e design faults, bad workmanship etc. I would have rejected it as being not fit for purpose!


Hi Rita

At this stage, rejection is a possibility but I have secured the services of a solicitor in the UK as a precaution and he advises that even though all the above is well documents in e mails to/from the dealer etc, rejection of an item of this value is not plain sailing. Prefer not to use legal channels and sort is sensibly, but when you get two emails from Swift, each singing from a different song sheet, it is hard to see an easy to reach outcome.

Russell


----------

